# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## vbnvnb (15 Дек 2013)

Приветствую спецов своего дела. Нашёл в закромах данный агрегат , не имею надобности в нём - хочу продать , необходимо грамотно оценить. Аккордеон довоенный "Arioso IV" , есть на нём ещё шильда с надписью "Stahlstimmen" , пиликает , а вот нормально проверить нет возможности , нужен гармонист.


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2013)

*vbnvnb*,

По-моему, вещица не представляет никакой музыкальной и материальной ценности, если только рассматривать ее как антиквариат. Играть на нем никто уже никогда не будет, даже если звуки издавать он может. Стандарты сейчас немного другие. Не получится получать удовольствие от игру на этом чуде. 
Из недостатков. Во-первых, слишком маленький диапазон (1 / 2), во-вторых, чтобы он заиграл, надо вложить в несколько раз больше, чем он сам может стоить. Надо перебирать все: голоса, мех, механику.

Отдайте пионерам. Пусть посмотрят как устроен внутри :biggrin:


----------



## vadic (15 Дек 2013)

Вы можете его себе оставить как сувенир ,мне кажется для игры он не пригоден и никто его не купит.Ну в крайнем случае можете продать бомжам например за 10 баксов.:russian_:


----------

